# The Unbelievable World of Christian Fiction



## Athaleyah (Mar 21, 2009)

Normally I read nonfiction theological books with some regular fantasy novels mixed in. But recently I've been having trouble focusing on serious things and decided to try something relatively new to me: Christian fiction. It is a genre that I have had little experience with except for the Left Behind series, which I read at the time thinking that it just might happen soon. And a couple of Frank Peretti novels. None of which did I pick out myself, someone else gave them to me as "must reads."

Moderators: If this should be under book reviews, please move it. But I am wanting to generally discuss the genre of Christian fiction itself after giving a few examples.

I have read four series recently, courtesy of my church library. One series I read are historical fiction books (The Wakefield Dynasty by Morris) where everyone that matters in the story comes to faith in Christ (in fact, if I remember correctly, this seems to be the case in every single Christian fiction book I have read). Quite uncanny how through hundreds of years of English history, that every single male head of household and his wife in this fictional family come to faith in Christ. Not one disappointment. And if by chance the male head of household marries a bad non-Christian woman by being misled about her goodness... then she dies so he can marry the good Christian woman that she should have been paying attention to the in first place. I kept reading these until I finished the series, had some interesting interactions with prominent protestants in English history like Tyndale, Cromwell, and Bunyan and the history around the family was interesting. But the main story arc was really unbelievable.

One series was mystery (Cape Refuge Series by Blackstock), and actually had a pretty good story to it. And the main characters were Christian to start with, so only 1 significant person came to faith in the entire 4 book series. It was certainly the most believable.

The other series was a gooshy Beverly LaHaye thing that played with your emotions. I spent a quite a bit of time wanting to strangle some of the women for causing so much trouble in their own lives. I think it tried to be real, but many of the characters just didn't work for me. Some too silly, some too perfect. And again, all the significant characters in the story came to faith.

Oh just remembered one more, it was a Beverly Lewis series (Daugher's of Abram) where I learned that there are secretly tons of Amish who have broken away from the legalism inherent in the faith and truly embraced Christ. Some became Mennonite to do this, other stayed Amish. But again, all significant characters came to saving faith in Christ.

This experience pretty much turned me off Christian fiction. But I know there are good things out there. One of my friends keeps meaning to lend me a series she really liked, and I will try that. I think what I would be looking for if I was going to be reading Christian fiction would be a something along the lines of a really great story with Christians in it. Basically I'd want something good that just happened to be Christian, not something where being Christian and watching an avalanche of people come to faith was the point of it.

From what I encountered so far, it seems like somewhat mediocre Christian books get published simply because they are Christian. I'm sorry if one of the series I read was a personal favorite... I just didn't like them much. They just don't seem real enough. No matter how much I pray and want it, my parents may never become Christians. This is life, life that never happens in the stories I read.

So for those that read it or have read it... what is your experience of Christian fiction? Am I off base? Are the books I read typical? Am I too critical of what should be nice experience? Generally I don't like fiction books that take place in this world... so I could be biased. 

If you have read some books that sound like something I said I would like to read, please share them. It would be nice to occasionally read some really good stories with what I consider to be realistic Christian experiences in them. If I'm completely unrealistic in what I want, that's fine. Tell me.  Fantasy is a great genre, and I can stay there for my fictions needs all the time if need be.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 21, 2009)

Most of the new stuff is junk. A lot of the old stuff isn't. But, then back then there was no such thing as 'Christian Fiction' and it had to survive in the real world. Henty and Ballentyne are great authours. They serve as an example of authours who wrote well and came from and kept a Biblical worldview in their writing. They were also popular in their day and are becoming popular again.


----------



## Honor (Mar 21, 2009)

I think my favorite CF authors are Ted Dekker (he is AMAZING!!!!!!) and Joel C. Rosenberg. but I think they are quiet a bit different than the books you were reading so you might not like them.


----------



## calgal (Mar 21, 2009)

The "everything ends up happy and perfect in a pretty box with a nice bow" endings and the perfect Christian families are too much like harlequin romances aka penny dreadfuls. I had to stop reading Karen Kingsbury because I was hoping that the zombie armies would show up and eat the braiiiinnssss of the perfect family she showcases. 

-----Added 3/21/2009 at 09:59:04 EST-----



Honor said:


> I think my favorite CF authors are Ted Dekker (he is AMAZING!!!!!!) and Joel C. Rosenberg. but I think they are quiet a bit different than the books you were reading so you might not like them.



DH really likes these authors. I like Rosenberg but got lost reading a Dekker story.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Mar 21, 2009)

I read a couple of chapters of the first Cape Refuge book, but I was bored to tears and quit. Neither entertaining nor educational, but that was just my opinion.


----------



## Montanablue (Mar 21, 2009)

I have some friends that really enjoy Francine Rivers. I haven't read many of her books, but I did read "The Mark of the Lion" series and I quite enjoyed it. I found it more realistic than many other "gooshy" series, and I thought there were some parts that were quite convicting as well - and it was still entertaining.

If you enjoy historically based things, I might suggest anything by Bodie and Brock Thoene. Some of the romance plot lines can be a bit much, but generally I find them engaging and entertaining without being obnxiously silly. As well, the books tend to be very historically accurate. (I was a history major in college.)

Edit: So sorry, I'm new and haven't figured out my signature yet. Here it is until I can figure out how to make it permanent.

Kathleen M.
Fort Shaw Bible Church (nondenominational)
Fort Shaw, Montana


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 21, 2009)

Sigmund Brouwer's westerns are well-written and don't fit the mold of "Christian" fiction.


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the replies! I am out of thanks right now (first time!). I will thank you all officially later. 

I am glad to see that there is some good stuff out there. I knew there had to be.

-----Added 3/21/2009 at 01:01:33 EST-----



Ex Nihilo said:


> I read a couple of chapters of the first Cape Refuge book, but I was bored to tears and quit. Neither entertaining nor educational, but that was just my opinion.



Now consider the horror... Cape Refuge was the best of what I read!


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 21, 2009)

Apart from "The Chronicles of Narnia" C.S. Lewis wrote some great stuff in a science fiction vein.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Mar 21, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> If you enjoy historically based things, I might suggest anything by Bodie and Brock Thoene. Some of the romance plot lines can be a bit much, but generally I find them engaging and entertaining without being obnxiously silly. As well, the books tend to be very historically accurate. (I was a history major in college.)



Yes, I enjoyed those books. I disagreed with their position on ethnic Israel, which became more obvious in some of the later books, but the stories are good.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't have much use for fiction.

What I have to say in regards to Christian fiction also applies to Christian music.

There are many (even here) who deride the triteness and shallowness of Christian fiction (or music)... and then go and immerse themselves in the moral filth that is mainstream literature and music.

That's stupid.

Better shallow and trite than immoral and God-hating.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 21, 2009)

CS Lewis's Out of the Silent Planet, Perelandria, and That Hideous Strength are sci-fi (though Perelandria is in parts more like a lecture on "what would happen if..."). Silent Planet and Hideous Strength are excellent books.


----------



## lukebailey (Mar 21, 2009)

I dont know if it qualifies as christian fiction, per se (in fact, im sure it doesnt) but I know L.B. Graham attended Covenant Theological Seminary, and wrote some fantasy I am in the midst of reading.

But for the most part, the sentiment is shared- there is alot of poor-mediocre christian literature out there.

Oh but _The Shack_ was amazing! -sarcasm-


----------



## Montanablue (Mar 21, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > If you enjoy historically based things, I might suggest anything by Bodie and Brock Thoene. Some of the romance plot lines can be a bit much, but generally I find them engaging and entertaining without being obnxiously silly. As well, the books tend to be very historically accurate. (I was a history major in college.)
> ...



That's a good point. I haven't read them in a while, and I had forgotten about that aspect. The Thoene's theology isn't always in line with mine, but if you are discerning about not soaking up everything they postulate, I think they're a good read.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 21, 2009)

Randy Alcorn's Safely Home is excellent. Even people who rarely read fiction or novels will agree that it is a great book. 

Another great novel is the classic Uncle Tom's Cabin. Wonderful book!

I really loved the GK Chesterton's Father Brown stories. Not exactly Christian per se, the detective is a Catholic priest, but some of the best prose ever.

For kids/teens, Archives of Anthropos are a cross between Narnia and Lord of the Rings, but better theology. Miracles not magic, and a prophet, not a wizard. My kids loved them.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 21, 2009)

My wife is reading L.B. Graham "binding of the Blade" etc. and loves it.
And everything by Francine Rivers that she can get her hands on.

I just read real books


----------

